# Anyone on PerC attend a North Carolina or South Carolina university?



## Elodin (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm just curious to see if anyone on PerC goes to any university around me. If you do attend a NC/SC university, which one?

I attend UNCW and will be a junior this year.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

Elodin said:


> I'm just curious to see if anyone on PerC goes to any university around me. If you do attend a NC/SC university, which one?
> 
> I attend UNCW and will be a junior this year.


No but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## Elodin (Feb 10, 2013)

aestrivex said:


> No but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


Ah, I'm so sorry. Their beds are just terrible


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

Elodin said:


> Ah, I'm so sorry. Their beds are just terrible


Sure, but if you've never been to the Czech Republic anyway, what's the difference?


----------



## Elodin (Feb 10, 2013)

aestrivex said:


> Sure, but if you've never been to the Czech Republic anyway, what's the difference?


Yes I see you point. I agree completely


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I used to live in wilmington.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

I attended a woman from NC once. She taught me more than she knew, was dastardly seductive and super sexy xD She lives deep in the forest but beware of the cats and her cauldron. She has a thing for witty young guys with long blond stallion manes...


----------



## Opus (Feb 12, 2013)

I attended UNC-Chapel Hill. '10 grad.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

I went to UNCG. Graduated Dec 03.


----------



## gorilladiver (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm currently in the Raleigh area, I went to school at ECU in the mid 90's and the beds were terrible. The dorm mattresses had the same comfort as a concrete slab.


----------



## BlackMoonlight (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm a student at CFCC and I'm planning on transferring to UNCW as a junior next year.


----------

